# 3D Printed DIY Dual 18650 DNA 200 Project



## KZOR (6/7/17)

So i decided a while back to build a mod.
I got the plans from the web and had @kimbo print it for me.
Then i bought a Wismec Rolo DNA200 mod from @Christos to get my hands on the board.
Have also ordered magnets and 2 x fat daddy 510 bf connectors from the US which unfortunately will only get here in about 4 weeks.
Very excited to get this project off the floor. 
Thanks again @kimbo for completing step 1 for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

Wich version of the fat daddy did you get? I found all of them to leak from the positive pin.
I did take I think it was the v4 apart (the one with the removable centre piece) and add an oring which helped the leaking substantially.

There are not many options for bf 510 spring loaded atties at the moment.

I personally find the reo 510 to be the best but it's not practical to secure especially since you already have a slot for the fat daddy.

Good luck!


----------



## KZOR (6/7/17)

@Christos 
The two i ordered was the fat daddy V5 model B (the photo) and the V4 Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

KZOR said:


> @Christos
> The two i ordered was the fat daddy V5 model B (the photo) and the V4 Ultimate Edition.
> View attachment 100401


My experience with the FD 510s.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebirth-of-a-steamcrave-squonker.t22724/
I should have sent the squonker to you as well as I still have it somwhere with the 510s.


----------



## KZOR (6/7/17)

Christos said:


> I should have sent the squonker to you as well as I still have it somwhere with the 510s.


Well if you find it then you welcome to make a price. 
I am planning on making a single 18650 at a later stage and spares are always welcome.


----------



## KZOR (6/7/17)

@Christos ...... does this wiring diagram look on par to you?


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

KZOR said:


> @Christos ...... does this wiring diagram look on par to you?
> View attachment 100406


Looks good!


----------

